# FedEx just billed me, for Ebay delivery: Duty €2.76, VAT €15.07, Admin fee €10 + 2.50



## mell61 (20 Sep 2007)

I had a quick surf and couldnt find anything on the site about this, so i'm hoping someone can help.

I bought some shoes off Ebay for $51, which were delivered by FedEx a month ago (postage was $40).   The package was delivered to me, and nothing mentioned about any additional costs.

Fedex have jsut sent me a bill for €29.93.   It breaks down to Duty €2.76, VAT €15.07, Admin fee €10 plus an addition €2.10.     

I've no problem paying the vat/duty but why the heck do I have to pay an admin fee to them when they have already been paid to provide the service.    

AT this point the costs are almost the same as the price of the original product!

Can I challenge this?  Has anyone had any success with dealing with this sort of thing in the past?


----------



## Towger (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: FedEx just billed me, for Ebay delivery*

For this very reason I only buy from the US if they are sending by standard mail, An Post are not bothered to collect the money on small value Items.

The admin fees is for their expense of collecting the money off you. I think some people have called their bluff and just sent the VAT and Duty without the admin fee (I take it the €2.10 is VAT on the €10.00) and heard no more form them.

Towger


----------



## mell61 (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: FedEx just billed me, for Ebay delivery*

Rather nicely they have pre-printed the Bank Giro Credit with the full amount... sweet of them!


----------



## TDON (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: FedEx just billed me, for Ebay delivery*

Re; the bank giro thing - there is a certain mail order catalogue that I use for my mother and would have given up using them long ago, but for the fact that I can't get her to the shops, because without going into too much detail about the way they operate, it's always wrong. I've often crossed out the amount they say she owes, and put in the correct amount and initial over it and I've never had a problem presenting it. I then phone them, explain their mistake and tell them what I've done and then I get from them "well, we'll allow it this once"   So, might be worth a shot, to see, if you could do the same.


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: FedEx just billed me, for Ebay delivery*

i was under the impression that fedex had to inform you at the time of receipt of the package that fees were due thus giving you the option of not accepting the package. to charge you after the event is very suspect and i wouldn't pay if i were you and see what happens next.


----------



## TDON (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: FedEx just billed me, for Ebay delivery*

Yeah, I ordered a watch from the States and had to pay €50 (approx) there and then to the guy that delivered it from FedEx. But that was about 3 or 4 years ago now.


----------



## Moggy (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: FedEx just billed me, for Ebay delivery*

I had a similar problem with fedex.  My brother lives in the states and he sent all christmas presents to my address for me to distribute on his behalf.  I got landed with a very hefty fedex bill which I refused to pay on the grounds they were not imports, they were christmas presents.  Anyway to cut a long story short it went as far as the debt collectors harrassing me at which point I gave in and paid up.  It just got far too stressful.  I will never ever use fedex, ups etc again and have told my brother don't send me anything via courier again!


----------



## mell61 (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: FedEx just billed me, for Ebay delivery*

These were ordered on a Friday and an attempt to deliver was made on the monday, I contacted them to advise I would be in my home on the Tuesday after xx time.   So I spoke with them directly, and to the driver when delivery was made and no mention of any charges was made.


----------



## Happy Girl (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: FedEx just billed me, for Ebay delivery*



Towger said:


> For this very reason I only buy from the US if they are sending by standard mail, An Post are not bothered to collect the money on small value Items.
> 
> The admin fees is for their expense of collecting the money off you. I think some people have called their bluff and just sent the VAT and Duty without the admin fee (I take it the €2.10 is VAT on the €10.00) and heard no more form them.
> 
> Towger


 
Mr. Happy is a Postman and they have been instructed now to collect all VAT and Duty due on deliveries of parcels.


----------



## plant43 (24 Sep 2007)

*Re: FedEx just billed me, for Ebay delivery*



Moggy said:


> I had a similar problem with fedex.  My brother lives in the states and he sent all christmas presents to my address for me to distribute on his behalf.  I got landed with a very hefty fedex bill which I refused to pay on the grounds they were not imports, they were christmas presents.  Anyway to cut a long story short it went as far as the debt collectors harrassing me at which point I gave in and paid up.  It just got far too stressful.  I will never ever use fedex, ups etc again and have told my brother don't send me anything via courier again!



It's not Fedex's decision to impose the duty, they are only following the rules from Revenue. The Revenue rules state that the maximum value for gifts is €44.


----------



## sharecarer (24 Sep 2007)

*Re: FedEx just billed me, for Ebay delivery*

The eaxact same thing happened to me only it was 4 months later that I received the bill from Fedex. Like the OP, this charge worked out at pretty much the same value as the item purchased! No such thing as a good deal.


----------



## Moggy (24 Sep 2007)

*Re: FedEx just billed me, for Ebay delivery*



plant43 said:


> It's not Fedex's decision to impose the duty, they are only following the rules from Revenue. The Revenue rules state that the maximum value for gifts is €44.



The problem is at no point in the process was this information communicated to the sender of the package or the receiver of the package.  They didn't even wait for my signature, they left it with my neighbour.  If he had delivered it to me and told me there would be an extra charge I would have no problem.  The duty charge came some time after and was swiftly followed by threatening debt collector letters.  This was not open for discussion it was very much a pay up or we'll get the debt collectors to call around and take it from you.  They did not care I did not sign for the package or could not prove that I received the package.


----------

